# Changing your address with Civil service



## Stantheman (Apr 22, 2013)

If cards are sent out for an opening and you didn't receive one because you forgot to change your address with civil service are you SOL?


----------



## Stantheman (Apr 22, 2013)

The hiring process is already past the interview stage now.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Yikes


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Your SOL


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Stantheman said:


> If cards are sent out for an opening and you didn't receive one because you forgot to change your address with civil service are you SOL?


Did you get a card to begin with?

Resident preference does not change.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stantheman (Apr 22, 2013)

I believe so but I never updated my new address so I never recieved it. I think it was mailed to my old address because I was in the first few on the list.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

He's saying he never got it in the mail or he did, just at his old address.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Maybe you should go ask the appointing authority. Just a thought. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Chances are you missed the signing date, so the information was already sent into HRD, that you didn't accept the position. I'm 99.99% your SOL. You can't even go beg the appointing authority to retroactively sign your name, because your so late to the ball game. 

Wouldn't hurt trying I guess though.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2013)

Attention to detail is one of the things that police departments look for in potential recruits.

Shame on you if you didn't update your address, and you can never go wrong by going in-person to 1 Ashburton Place to update your information. If I didn't hand-carry my original DD-214 to the building on the hill, I likely wouldn't have the job I have now.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

While I think you're a boob for forgetting to update your address, I know of a similar scenario happening at my place, and the kid got in on the process. Better talk to HRD quick.


----------

